

How to write research-backed blog-posts – and why - philfrasty
http://franzisk.us/2013/01/12/how-to-write-research-backed-blog-posts-and-why/

======
peter_dee
"So while blogging is a lot about personal experience I think there should be
some level of “evidence” that supports your standpoint. One way to support
your standpoint is scientific-research"

good point! think so, too. lots of blaBla-argumentation in blogs out there.

